# Job Dilemma



## MBV (May 26, 2012)

Current job: easy, dull and in an industry I don't like. Can't see scope for progression but it does pay reasonably well when OT and bonus are included.

New job: Better location (walkable), higher basic, larger firm. OT and a bonus plan has been mentioned briefly in interview but not sure how lucrative. Sounds a more interesting role.

I've only been in current job for 6 months and makes me a bit concerned regarding my CV - New job would be 4th job in 9 years...


----------



## stuff_it (May 26, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with leaving a job for better pay and conditions. If you have worked most of that 9 years that's not very many different jobs.

Hang on, are you just showing off that you've managed to stay employed for nearly a decade straight?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2012)

Have to agree with the inveterately job-free above ^


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 26, 2012)

If you are fairly sure that your new position would be safe (ie. No immanent redundancy rounds coming up) and that you'd have no problem passing the probation period, then yes, why not go for it? If it's a job you really want then it's easy to explain on the CV in future. Would only ring alarm bells if you have repeated episodes of leaving a company after a short period. And even then, if the subsequent roles are clearly a step up then it's explainable.


----------



## equationgirl (May 26, 2012)

Find out more about the overtime and bonus plan before signing. Got stung when I took my current role as I was led to believe that most people got 5-10% annual bonus, but I didn't get one for 2 years and when I did it was 2%.

I'm on third job since 2006, don't think it's a real issue these days in my experience.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2012)

4 jobs in 9 years probably counts as 'steady' now.

Only possible alarm bell might be that leaving after 6 months might just be seen (in future) as having got turfed out at the end of a probationary period, but so many organisations are getting shot of people at the moment, I'm not sure that leaving a job in the middle of a recession will be held against you at all.

The "walkable" thing - that's worth factoring in, both on the time and cost of your current commute.

Is the new job with an organisation that seems secure?  (i.e. reasonably well established, not showing obvious signs that the shit's about to hit the fan) - as far as any job / organisation is secure at the moment that is.

(Or for that matter is your current organisation showing signs of distress - sometimes it's better to go for a new job than stay put until the ship sinks.)

Will the new job look good on the CV / give valuable experience even if you don't stay there long?

If you're at the stage where they haven't offered you the job yet, then I'd say keep your options open as long as you can.

If you have got to the stage where they are offering you the job, I'd have thought it reasonable to ask a bit more about how the bonus scheme works.  But such things aren't really guaranteed anywhere...


----------



## MBV (May 26, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Find out more about the overtime and bonus plan before signing. Got stung when I took my current role as I was led to believe that most people got 5-10% annual bonus, but I didn't get one for 2 years and when I did it was 2%.
> 
> I'm on third job since 2006, don't think it's a real issue these days in my experience.


 
Good idea. I am due to speak to HR on Monday which was to give them my decision but the offer paperwork says I have ten days to decide so might take some more time. I also don't know when to mention a 3 week holiday I have booked - now or when I start? I doubt they would rescind the offer either way.

Both organisations are large and secure. 

Some good points to think about - thanks all


----------



## equationgirl (May 26, 2012)

dfm said:


> Good idea. I am due to speak to HR on Monday which was to give them my decision but the offer paperwork says I have ten days to decide so might take some more time. I also don't know when to mention a 3 week holiday I have booked - now or when I start? I doubt they would rescind the offer either way.
> 
> Both organisations are large and secure.
> 
> Some good points to think about - thanks all


Tell them about the holiday now. Pretty much all companies are okay with stuff that was booked before you started - you may have to take some of it as unpaid leave if you won't have enough days after starting.


----------



## MBV (May 31, 2012)

An update: The new place can accommodate my forthcoming holiday and sound flexible regarding my working hours. Since resigning I've been having positive feedback from every corner


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Teaboy (May 31, 2012)

dfm said:


> An update: The new place can accommodate my forthcoming holiday


 
They don't have a choice in the matter, they are obliged to accept it.


----------



## MBV (May 31, 2012)

Ah, I've known places to be funny if you have a long holiday booked near your start date. More pleased about the possibility of working permanent 8-4s.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 5, 2012)

Scary scary! I'm in the process of applying for a new job too.

OK background, the job I have is (with the exception of a totally fuckwitted senior management) brilliant, I'm based in The Hague. It's a middle management position, extremely well paid BUT from June next year I go onto 1 year contracts to a maximum of 2 more and then I'm out on my arse (non-career organisation). Anyway long story short the new one is at 1 level lower (still good pay) but no restriction on length of contract oh and its in Vienna . Going to be a lot of competition for it but from the look of it I tick all the right boxes. Exciting times ahead methinks!


----------



## MBV (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't you milk the current one for a bit longer?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 5, 2012)

dfm said:


> Can't you milk the current one for a bit longer?


Oh I  cant do anything too stupid as both organisations come under the UN umbrella and shit tends to follow you around.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 5, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> They don't have a choice in the matter, they are obliged to accept it.


 

I dont think thats correct!

eta: Its complete bollocks.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha weird how things happen at the same time, just been recommended for the 1 year contract extension to take me up until June 2014. Nice to be wanted


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well the full application is off, took a while to do, lots of umm'ing and ah'ing but finally I put it in. Cut off date isn't until the start of August so I'll have to wait a bit now for a response.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Well the full application is off, took a while to do, lots of umm'ing and ah'ing but finally I put it in. Cut off date isn't until the start of August so I'll have to wait a bit now for a response.


Lots of luck


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2012)

dfm said:


> New job would be 4th job in 9 years...


 
looks at his own Cv


and giggles


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> looks at his own Cv
> 
> 
> and giggles


Same here. Mine's got a four year hole where I did absolutely nothing. I'm sure some employers reckon I was inside.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Lots of luck


Cheers but not so critical at the moment, I have 2 years guaranteed work so anything else is a bonus.


----------

